# Poor old Stimpy died



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

Poor old Stimpy died last night. Stimpy was a Ringneck Dove I adopted with a genetic disorder that affected her feathers and rendered her flightless (I think she was a "silky" dove but with even more feather issues). By the latter half of her life she went partially "bald", with bare spots of her body. I found her for sale in pet shop as an "ugly ducking" who couldn't fly up to the perch with the other birds. I felt bad for her so I bought her. I estimate that I bought her around 1989 - 1990, making her around 24 years old when she died. Not bad for a handicapped dove!


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

So sorry for your dove. Thanks for caring for her, and giving her a long happy life.


----------



## beau brum (Jul 3, 2013)

R.i.p stimpy and bless you for giving her a good long life


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

She was very lucky to have such a wonderful life .You took very good care of her.Thank you for doing that.


----------



## Joe Black (Nov 21, 2012)

What a beautiful story!
You gave her 24 years of happy life and she gave you an eternity of memories and happiness.
I’ll love to see more pictures of her.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow.. 24 years. You are such a dedicated owner.

Stimpy may be handicapped but she is so loved - and lucky.

Thank you Ron for this inspirational thread. May Stimpy's memory live forever!


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Rest in Peace stimpy  24 is pretty good for a handicaped dove you must have done an excellent job taking care of her, she was older than me ))
Again Thank you for taking care of her all the 24 happy years


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the kind words. Hard to believe Stimpy lived so long. I never mated her with another dove because of her feather problems but I did stick a fertile egg under her once and let her raise a baby dove. But once the baby was full size, she lost interest in it and kind of felt "crowded", so I gave the grown up baby dove back to the place that gave me the egg!

I previously had a Diamond Dove live to 15, which I thought was pretty good!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

R.I.P., Stimpy.

I admire the claws she had. Couldn't fly, but she did get hold of your heart, and maybe later your furniture. Congratulations on such a long life, Stimpy!


----------

